# Amazon won't load -- black screen



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

For the last week or so the Amazon app simply won't load. I get the TiVo "Loading" screen, then a black screen. Then nothing. 

I am able to get back out by hitting the Tivo button.

I've tried restarting. Doesn't help.

Any additional ideas?

This makes me sad, my Bolt had been working major-bug-free for over a month!


----------



## NewfD90 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been getting the same thing for programs that I have a season pass for (I.e. Direct link to a program).

However, starting the Amazon app and navigating to the same program works fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

Ha! I hadn't actually tried that.


----------



## danjb (Mar 17, 2016)

NewfD90 said:


> I've been getting the same thing for programs that I have a season pass for (I.e. Direct link to a program).
> 
> However, starting the Amazon app and navigating to the same program works fine.


I just installed a brand new Bolt and have this same problem. I hope this is temporary, it really cuts into the usefulness of the whole "One Pass" feature containing streaming programs.


----------



## NewfD90 (Dec 9, 2015)

danjb said:


> I just installed a brand new Bolt and have this same problem. I hope this is temporary, it really cuts into the usefulness of the whole "One Pass" feature containing streaming programs.


Good to know it's happening on a brand new unit.

The problem seems to have started last week.

Still an issue as of last night.

The Wife is not pleased.


----------



## phishie (Mar 23, 2016)

Also have this issue. Works if I load Amazon app directly from Menu though.


----------



## Redbrick1 (Mar 20, 2016)

NewfD90 said:


> Good to know it's happening on a brand new unit.
> 
> The problem seems to have started last week.
> 
> ...


Same issues with my new Bolt-started 3/16 or 3/17, I think
So far email help messages with Tivo are getting nowhere. If they don't fix it soon, I'm returning the Bolt. Amazon access from My shows is major plus of Tivo and I'm very disappointed is no longer works.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

What version software? Do you have 20.5.9 yet?


----------



## NewfD90 (Dec 9, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> What version software? Do you have 20.5.9 yet?


My Bolt shows 20.5.9.RC15-USC-11


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NewfD90 said:


> My Bolt shows 20.5.9.RC15-USC-11


Mine is there as well and Amazon is working fine. I was hoping it was different.


----------



## NewfD90 (Dec 9, 2015)

The Amazon app itself works fine. It's season passes of Amazon shows (folders of shows) that only give a black screen.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NewfD90 said:


> The Amazon app itself works fine. It's season passes of Amazon shows (folders of shows) that only give a black screen.


I know. I saw that. It works for my bolt on 20.5.9

Can you give me a specific show I can check?


----------



## NewfD90 (Dec 9, 2015)

In my case, it was Bosch.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NewfD90 said:


> In my case, it was Bosch.


Okay. I tried that from a search and episodes. Then I added a one pass and launched from there. No issue with Bosch pilot episode.

Did you try deleting Amazon and putting it back on the list of providers? Maybe even deregister and reregister?


----------



## NewfD90 (Dec 9, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. I tried that from a search and episodes. Then I added a one pass and launched from there. No issue with Bosch pilot episode.
> 
> Did you try deleting Amazon and putting it back on the list of providers? Maybe even deregister and reregister?


Nope, but I will.


----------



## Redbrick1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Redbrick1 said:


> Same issues with my new Bolt-started 3/16 or 3/17, I think
> So far email help messages with Tivo are getting nowhere. If they don't fix it soon, I'm returning the Bolt. Amazon access from My shows is major plus of Tivo and I'm very disappointed is no longer works.


Now fixed for me (and perhaps all?).

From TIVO help forum:
This issue should be resolved at this time. Please try accessing Amazon Video content through My Shows again. If the issue continues, please force a connection (TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Network Settings > Connect to the TiVo Service Now) and then try again.

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11279521&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## NewfD90 (Dec 9, 2015)

Fixed here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yay!


----------



## Gil (Apr 8, 2002)

Ah, now my wife has 1 less thing to complain about! 9,999,999 to go!!


----------

